# Surprise visitor



## Paphluvr (Jan 5, 2021)

I keep a feeder on my deck about 5' outside of my great room window, primarily to feed the local goldfinches. The other day a larger bird at the feeder caught my eye and I was surprised to see this woodpecker chowing down. It stuck around for almost 15 min. and wasn't to happy to share with the finches, either. I've seen him once since.


----------



## Ray (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes...the unlikely named "red-bellied" woodpecker. We had those, as well as downy and hairy woodpeckers in PA, and a couple of years before we moved to NC, a pileated pair moved into the neighborhood.

Here in NC we have seen red-bellied and pileated woodpeckers.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Awesome!! 
By the way, I thought they eat insects, but I guess they are more omnivores?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 6, 2021)

We have those around our feeder a lot but they seem to prefer the suet.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 6, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Awesome!!
> By the way, I thought they eat insects, but I guess they are more omnivores?



Like you, I thought the same. That's why I labeled the thread "Surprise Visitor".


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> Like you, I thought the same. That's why I labeled the thread "Surprise Visitor".


I guess they'll have to eat just about anything to get through the winter. It would be so nice to have a garden to have wild life around and look out the window to see them in the winter. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eds (Jan 6, 2021)

Amazing. We have a Lesser Spotted Woodpecker visiting our feeders at times. They are more common at feeders in the UK though.


----------



## abax (Jan 6, 2021)

Suet is the big deal with woodpeckers. I even have red headed at the feeders. Today I got to hold and help recover
a sharp-shinned hawk that flew into a window. He was GORGEOUS and actually rather unexcited when I picked
him up so the dogs wouldn't bother him until he recovered from the shock. I live in the deep woods and love the
opportunity to observe the local critters. Last summer we had a young black bear on the property...lots of deer
as well. We feed all the critters that come by our house.


----------



## shariea (Jan 7, 2021)

They like raw peanuts and black oil sunflower as well


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 7, 2021)

you feed bears????!!!!


----------



## abax (Jan 7, 2021)

If the little bear comes by the deer feeders stocked with corn, I assume the bear eats too...also raccoons. I do discriminate
against crows.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 8, 2021)

is that a safety issue?
Sounds like feeding dingoes - ultimately a bad idea.


----------



## abax (Jan 8, 2021)

The last time I saw the little bear he was running full tilt boogie from my nephew's dog...a Duck Toller. Haven't seen him/her
since. There's plenty to eat in the woods of KY for a bear. I also have four dogs that protect our property loudly.


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 9, 2021)

abax said:


> The last time I saw the little bear he was running full tilt boogie from my nephew's dog...a Duck Toller. Haven't seen him/her
> since. There's plenty to eat in the woods of KY for a bear. I also have four dogs that protect our property loudly.


I’ve seen a black bear rip open a German Shepherd’s belly with one swipe of his claw. He obviously didn’t think much of the dog barking protecting his property. Bears are not something to attract in any way.


----------



## abax (Jan 9, 2021)

I appreciate your comment SB, but I've learned over the years to live with nature as it is, not as I wish it to be.


----------

